
Show HN: Wikipedia articles in AR with React Native - drpancake
https://takota.net/wikiscope/?ref=hn
======
ReD_CoDE
Interesting. Two-three years ago I had such idea but in a Pokemon-style called
ReademonGO = Read them on Go

The main idea was/is for adding attractive ways to the education system with
achievement badges

People as constant learners can gather achievement badges during their
lifetime

------
egfx
a gif of what this looks like would be nice..

------
pmoriarty
How does the resolution compare to just reading the article on a typical
modern computer monitor?

~~~
drpancake
It really depends on the smartphone you have. It's simply opening the article
inside a web browser embedded in the app.

------
quickthrower2
My humble iphone6 ain’t got the “features” required for this app

------
alphagrep12345
How are you identifying the object in the image?

~~~
drpancake
It's taking your location and heading and using lat/long coordinates returned
by the Wikipedia API to try to figure out where those articles are in relation
to you.

~~~
alphagrep12345
What is heading? Can out phone identify the orientation too? What if there are
two "famous" buildings beside each other? How can you differentiate without
actually identifying the image?

